# [SOLVED] how can i remove a local network user password?



## marsh27 (Nov 23, 2007)

i am running two computers at home, xp home and xp pro. i am trying to network them together using a wireless access point DWL-700ap. i can access one computer (xp pro) but when i try accessing the other (xp home) (guest) it asks for a password i have spent days rattling my brain trying to figure it out. does anyone no how i can remove the password

cheers marsh

p.s i have not set a password on any computers. and there an attachment of what comes up...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## marsh27 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

i did the FIXANON.REG but it still asks for a password.. is there a way of removing the password....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

You get the password prompt on XP-Pro when accessing the XP-Home shared resources? You ran the previously posted patch on the XP-Home machine?


----------



## marsh27 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

thats what i did and it is still asking for a password..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

I can't imagine why we'd have to do this, but try this.

Create a user account on the XP-Home machine with the same name/password as is used to login to the XP-Pro machine, see if that eliminates the password prompt.


----------



## marsh27 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

no nothing. i dont have passwords on any of the user accounts on both computers but it still asks for a password.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

I've had networking issues with no passwords, and FWIW, Vista's default is not to enable file/print sharing with no password on the account.

I'd assign a password to the machines. If you don't feel like typing the name/password to boot the machine, try the following.

Start, Run, *control userpasswords2*

You can configure automatic login there for XP and Vista machines.


----------



## marsh27 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

that did the trick, thanks heaps, saved me alot of frustrated hours trying to working it out. 
cheers again, marsh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: how can i remove a local network user password?*

Glad we could help.


----------

